# MikeyG's Online Journal



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

I have decided to give an online journal a whirl, hoping to get suggestions advices on the way to reach my goals!    

Current Stats as of Dec 12th: 
21 yrs old, at 5'9" 204 lbs.
Chest: 44.5"
Bicep: 16.5" 
Waist: 34.5" 
Quad: 24.5" 
Calves: 17"
Neck: 16.5" 



My personal goal is to compete at a local show within the next two years.     but of course, I've got add more mass onto my tiny frame.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

I have attached before/after pictures below--- 

March 2001.  at 152 lbs.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

I have packed 32 pounds onto my frame in the past 7 months while working with DoggCrapp-    I will no doubt will continue my training with him and following his diet plan.        

Current Picture----
November 2003 at 206 lbs


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

12-12-03.   I must admit that I am feeling sore as fuck from yesterday's workout (bicep/legs).  I first had taken two weeks performing 80% of max work-set-poundages to perform one straight set of 12 reps.   Before hitting back onto DC trainining with rest pauses and statics.       Man, it feels good to be using this rountine again, the straight sets was a BORE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2003)

Good work!

Please post your workout and diet when you get time.

 
YM


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

12-13-03:    Number 3 workout. 
- notice that I peform DC training-- if you dont know what it is, you're missing out.  Check out elitefitness or anabolicextreme's board.    
----- Work Sets Are Stated Below-- not including warm ups.  

Decline Bench Press = 225lbs x 19 Rest Pauses + Static 
Lateral Raises = 35lbs x 20 reps (straight set) 
Rack Chins = +35lbs x 16 Rest Pauses + Static
Deadlifts = 405lbs x 5, x 4 
Close Grip Smythe Machine Press = 195lbs x 18 Rest Pauses


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2003)

I checked out elitefitness.com

DC's workout seems pretty interesting.   I like the concepts.   Are you doing it 3 days a week??  

Your measurements are pretty close to mine.  I'm doing a Push day (Chest - Shoulders - Tris), a Pull day (Back - Traps - Bis) and a Leg day.     I'm always looking for new ways to train.    I've found the 6 days off in between workouts really helps.   

I'll keep an eye your journal for some ideas.

  YM


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> DC's workout seems pretty interesting.   I like the concepts.   Are you doing it 3 days a week??



Yes- Mon, Wed, Friday.    and honestly I wish that I am able to recover fast enough before the next workout, from this DC program, I get so fucking sore and trust me, it's BRUTAL if done right. 



> Your measurements are pretty close to mine.  I'm doing a Push day (Chest - Shoulders - Tris), a Pull day (Back - Traps - Bis) and a Leg day.     I'm always looking for new ways to train.



I think you'll love this DC Program, hell I just can't see anyone not to like it.  The results are almost gauranteed.    I sometimes don't get it... people just come back month after month and I dont see a single change in their physique or body.    Sure they train hard enough, and train 4-5x weekly, but seriously, if you train right, diet right, you'd should be able to have an amazing transformation year after year.     I know i have, and it hasnt been an year yet. 

YM-- I'll now start to post the routine with details, and you should give it a try, i think you'll be surprised with the strength gains.   For example, My deadlifts has started from 305 x 6 to 430 x 6 within 8 weeks.  Not only deadlifts improved, but ALL of my weight poundages increased by 10 or more pounds.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

Congrats on your progress.  You've done extremely well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*
> 
> YM-- I'll now start to post the routine with details, and you should give it a try, i think you'll be surprised with the strength gains.   For example, My deadlifts has started from 305 x 6 to 430 x 6 within 8 weeks.  Not only deadlifts improved, but ALL of my weight poundages increased by 10 or more pounds. *_


_*

Good improvement!!!  

Thanks!!   I'm trying to figure out the formula for my warmup sets.   If I read the workout properly you do 3-5 warmup sets then your 1 RP set ( 8 reps, 15 deep breaths, 2-4 reps 15 deep breaths, 1 - 2 reps).    You tempo should be a normal 1-2 positive then a 6-8 second negative??   

For example: If I normally do flat bench straight sets of 225 x 7/6 reps.  I should probably go down to 205 for my working set using DC's approach....What do you think??

Would it be something like this??

135 x 8
175 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 8, RP, 4, RP, 2

Thanks for the help!!

I'm excited to give this a try.
YM*_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is a sample of what I came up with ....

What do you think??   Please add some comments.  
I added in TRAPS since I really like them and did not see them in any of DC's information. 

Tempo:

1-2 Positive
6-8 Negative

Total 15 reps (8 reps - RP 15 breathes / 5 reps - RP 15 breathes  / 2 reps - RP 15 breathes) and deep stretch at the end 

EXERCISES

Workout 1:

Pick one from each group 

Chest:
Flat Bench
Incline DB Press
Heavy Dips

Back (wide):
Pull ups
Pull downs
Chins

Back (thick):
Low Rows
Lawnmowers
Deadlifts

Shoulder:
Seated DB Press
Standing Barbell Press
Front raise

Triceps:
Lying Extentions
CG Bench Press
Seated Tricep Press Machine



Workout 2:

Pick one from each group

Quads:
Squat
Leg Press
Hack Squat

Hams:
SLDL
Lunge
Leg Curls

Calves:
Seated Press
Hack Machine Press
Toe Squat

Traps:
Barbell Shrugs
Upright Row
Reverse Pec Dec

Biceps:
Seated DB Curl
Straight bar curl
Preacher Curl



Thanks man!!!!!


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> For example: If I normally do flat bench straight sets of 225 x 7/6 reps.  I should probably go down to 205 for my working set using DC's approach....What do you think??
> 
> Would it be something like this??
> ...


YM:  DC does not have me doing rest pauses on deadlifts, squats.  For one, it is extremly hard and painful, and places alot of stress on the lower spine.   Just perform slow controlled movement- don't worry about actually counting the seconds- just keep it controlled and once your back starts to round-- immediatly stop. 

BENCH PRESS:   Remember one thing-- You dont need to perform 3-4 warm up sets hell I usually just do one or two.  I just get my mucles nice and loose, and DO NOT fatique it at all.    

What you had stated above is perfect!!!  Just give yourself 1-2 minutes of rest between the warm up sets.      

You may have to drop down to even to 195 or 200 to perform rest pauses, for that you will be doing 3-4 second negatives, then a fast concentric-  bang that weight back up, then take it slow down.   Keep it within the 11-15 range (total rest pauses). 

Two things you  should add.  Finishing on the negatives and Static.      I always always finish the negative phase on very last rep on each rest pause set,   As I cannot get another rep up, i absoutly take the slowest time i can to let my bar lay down on my chest then have your workout partner pull it up.   I really think this will consitute an incredible amount of stress within the muscle fascia and fibers.   

Static-- after your last rest pause set-    unrack the weight and perform short 2 to 3 inch repetitions at the strongest point of your bench (mine is about 5" above my chest) and i perform as many short reps as i can, before failing (usually within 10-15 reps range).    

To recap: 
-------------------
135 x 8
175 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 8, RP, 4, RP, 2 = 15 Rest Pauses (perfect!) 
205 x 2" short 15 Rep static at strongest point of bench. 

after this... perform the extreme stretches for chest.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Here is a sample of what I came up with ....
> 
> What do you think??   Please add some comments.
> I added in TRAPS since I really like them and did not see them in any of DC's information.



I am impressed that you noticed that he did not include traps.  I had emailed DC, and he says that we don't need to.   The deadlifts and T-bar rows and back thickness exercises will be MORE than enough to make your traps grow.      



> Tempo:
> 
> 1-2 Positive
> 6-8 Negative
> ...



It doesnt have to be exactly 15 reps-- but I like to keep it that way.  I fall in the range of between 11 to 18 reps in total.    Plus, notice that not ALL exercises are Rest pauses.   for instance, calf exercises are a straight set of 12 reps, but with a 15 second hold at bottom (stretch 'em out) then explode up- then five seconds down, then 15 second hold.  You are going to be screaming in pain bro.   

-------------------------------------------------

I added some more exercises.....

Pick one from each group 

Chest:
Flat Bench 
(DC did not reccomend this as this will tear up the rotator cuff) 
Incline DB Press 
(No dumbbell-- it is EXTREMLY hard to do rest pauses on dumbbells as you have to rely 100% on your stabilizing muscles)
Heavy Dips   Oh yeah!!! 
Decline Bench
Hammer Machines?? 

Back (wide):
Pull ups   
Pull downs
Chins
Rack Chins!! (I will describe these when I get to them soon)

Back (thick):
Low Rows
Lawnmowers
Deadlifts
One Arm Dumbell Row
Corner T-Bar Row
Bent Over Rows

Shoulder:
Seated DB Press
Standing Barbell Press
Front raise

Triceps:
Lying Extentions
CG Bench Press
Seated Tricep Press Machine


***Note, I'd do the back LAST... becase you are going to be so tired after performing the deads for example. 

Workout 2:

Pick one from each group

Quads:
Squat
Leg Press
Hack Squat
--front squats?  

Hams:
SLDL
Lunge
Leg Curls

Calves:
Seated Press
Hack Machine Press
Toe Squat

Traps:
Barbell Shrugs
Upright Row
Reverse Pec Dec
---nah dont need to. 

Biceps:
Seated DB Curl
Straight bar curl
Preacher Curl
Wide Stright bar curl

DC has forearms implemented: 
Reverse Cable Curls
Hammer Curls
Pinwheel Curls
----------------------------------

Keep an eye on this journal YM, I'll post my workout routine and I'll post some links to pictures of dudes that have been doing DC style and they have IMPRESSIVE physiques.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 14, 2003)

Good Read about DoggCrapp-- gives good examples of his beliefs 

Some DC trainees--- 
Jason Hamner, A DC Trainee. He is 5'8 196lbs and placed 12th in the 2003 Jr Usa 

My workout partner- Big P.     He's currently at 260- going for 300 this year.   

There is a quite a few more dudes- but cannot find link for them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*It doesnt have to be exactly 15 reps-- but I like to keep it that way. I fall in the range of between 11 to 18 reps in total. Plus, notice that not ALL exercises are Rest pauses. for instance, calf exercises are a straight set of 12 reps, but with a 15 second hold at bottom (stretch 'em out) then explode up- then five seconds down, then 15 second hold. You are going to be screaming in pain bro. *_


_*

That hurts just thinking about 'em!!!  
 

Thanks for the quick reply.   I'll modify my workout now.  I'll be watching your journal.   I'm going to check out the links you sent.

  YM*_


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 15, 2003)

Mon. Dec 15th 
-----------------------
One Arm Cable Curl  60lbs x 20 Rest Pauses + Static 
Pinwheel Curl           30lbs x 20 Straight Set 
*stretch for arms
Standing Calf Raises  380lbs x 12 Straight Set
Hack Squat                 8 Plates + 20lbs x 11 reps
--20 rep hack squat:  4 plates + 20lbs x 22 Straight Set
One Legged Curl   70lbs x  6, 80 x 6, 90 x 6   + Static 
*stretch for hams and quads. 

Cardio = 10 min on bike.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 18, 2003)

Wednesday, Dec. 17th
--------------------------------------
Incline Hammer Presses = 3 plates + 35lbs each side x 14 R.P.
Paramount Shoulder Press = 250lbs x 14 R.P. 
Wide Lat Pulldowns = 210 x 22 R.P. 
Hammer Rows = 4 Plates each side x 13 (straight set)
-------------------------------------

**Triceps will be done tmw with my cardio session, due to fatique from the damn Hammer Rows  

personal note:  have been sticking with diet for past 20 days, and becoming very lean, but strength gains are suffering in the gym due to increased cardio and lowered carbohydrate intake.   Will increase carbs by 50g in post workout meal.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

How is the diet going ? did those modifications work at all bro ?


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> How is the diet going ? did those modifications work at all bro ?



Hardasnails, I must thank you for your help and suggestions to my diet.  I feel that my nutrition aspect was the problem in achieving my goals.   However, I think I should bump up the protien/carb intake for that I am feeling a little sluggish.

I also implement a cheat day once a week.  Just for the hell of it.   

Daily Diet (without postworkout shake) 
*2762 Calories.  * 
79g Fat
182g Carbs  
334g Protien 
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meal 1* 
 1 cup Dry Oatmeal
 10 Egg whites
 1 Whole Egg
 25g Whey

*Meal 2* 
 1/4 Cup Oatbran 
 Procomplex (55g Whey) + 1.5 tbsp Flax

Train. 

*Meal 3* (immediatly after training) Post-Workout Shake

*Meal 4* 
 5 oz Chicken + 3 Egg Whites
 1 Cup Brown Rice 
  Veggies

*Meal 5* 
 6 oz Chicken or beef/steak
 Veggies

*Meal 6* Before Bed
  6 Egg Whites
  2 Whole 
  55g Pro Complex

MiD-Night Piss Shake.   55g ProComplex.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 19, 2003)

*12-18-03-*
Tricep Overhead Extensions = 105lbs x 19 Rest Pauses
*Stretch Triceps
Paramount Bench Press = 250lbs x 20 Rest Pauses. 
*I just simply felt like doing the presses even though I worked my chest yesterday, I was like, why the hell not?  my chest was sure pumped allright.

Cardio= Seated Bike 30 minutes at level 3.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

take post make post workout shake like 80 grams Keep them lower glcemic like (3/4 oats with a sweetpotatoe with protein drink) of your carbs  that should help out big time and then redistrube other half of carbs at breakfast and then trickle other one through out the day !!! an you be great !


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 19, 2003)

Current Post Workout Shake:
90g Carbs (50% Malto + 50% dextrose)
60g ProComplex 
7g creatine + Multi-vitamins


*hardasnails: Are you suggesting that I should consume a lower glyemic carbohydrate intake for my postworkout shake?   wouldnt that defeat the purpose of a consuming a high glyemic carb post workout? (anabolic window) *

I will certainly add small amounts of carbs throughout the day (mainly in the morning).     

*12-19-03*
--------------------------
Wide Barbell Curl = 95 x 21 Rest Pause + Static
Reverse One Arm Cable Curl = 45 x 19 (straight set)
*strech arms
Leg Press Calf Raises = 4 plates + 15 (side) x 13*
*12 second hold at bottom, 5 second at top for each rep. 
Leg Presses = 8 plates (side) x 7 reps
20 Rep Leg Press = 5 plates (side) x 23 reps
Seated Leg Curl = 195lbs x 8 reps
*Strech Legs 
--------------------------------
Cardio = Seated bike 15 minutes at intensity 3. 

Note: today's workout was rather good-- strength was slightly down, but that is mainly due to the fact that I am really slowing down my concentrics and eccentrics:  (2 sec concentric- 4 sec eccentric).


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

if main purpose is fat loss then lower glycemic carbs is better root.  No matter what carbs they will cause some kind of insulin spike but not a hard one but a slow and gradual on. Experiment with it and see how it feels you should notice faster weight loss..glyocgen has to be replaced you have 24 hours to do it !!


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 23, 2003)

*12-23-03*
--------------------------
Machine Curls= 77.5 x 18 Rest Pause + Static
Hammer Curls= 40 x 20 (straight set)
*strech arms
Seated Calf Raises = 3 plates + 15 x 13*
*12 second hold at bottom, 5 second at top for each rep. 
Squats= 335 x 9 (straight set)
20 Rep smith squats= 1 plate +35 (side) x 20 reps
Lying Leg Curl = 150lbs x 26 rest pauses
*Strech Legs 
--------------------------------

note: Had to take an extra day off-- got the FLU!! dammit, but was still able to increase weight since previoius workout.


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 24, 2003)

*12-24-03* 
---------------------------------
Incline Presses = 215 x 12 Rest Pause + Static
*stretch for chest
Smythe Front Press = 60lb a side x 14 Rest Pause + Static
Front Rack Chins = bodyweight + 40lbs x 30 Rest Pause + static 
Corner T-bar Rows = 7 (35) plates x 9 straight set.  
*stretch for back
Skull Krushes = 45lbs a side x 18 Rest Pauses
*stretch for triceps
---------------------------------
Cardio after pw shake =   sex with my girl for 90 minutes.  

note:  Was a good workout, but need to bump up intensity and concentrate more on the eccentrics and concentrics of the exercise worked-- got VERY fatiqued after the Rack Chins.   Should rest more.


----------

